# Free run using a vacuum pump



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 19, 2011)

I wanted to show you how I was able to get most all of my 1st run using a vacuum pump, without lifting and very little mess.This is a 8'' potable water pipe with holes drilled into it with a strainer bag over it, just place the racking tube inside. Then I take a pitcher and dump into the press without the mess !!

what do you think ?
steve

http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## robie (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh, but isn't it a lot more fun lifting a 30 gallon fermenter and trying to pour out the free run without getting 20 pounds of skins?

Just kidding! That really is a good idea. I'll give that a try next year.

Seems to me the strainer bag would stop up fairly quickly, depending on which one you use. Maybe a wire mesh might work even better. At least the wire mesh can be easily cleaned and put back in place.

I'll definitely give it a try.

Thanks from all of us for the tip.


----------



## buddy (Oct 19, 2011)

I like it. This should also work well for the "poor" people like me who siphon their wines.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 19, 2011)

robie said:


> Oh, but isn't it a lot more fun lifting a 30 gallon fermenter and trying to pour out the free run without getting 20 pounds of skins?
> 
> Just kidding! That really is a good idea. I'll give that a try next year.
> 
> ...




I forgot to mention that is why the paddle is in there, to scrape off the bag at times or you can do the lift and shake if you prefer that method
The plastic mesh is pretty coarse (around 1/16 size) I would have to look up the actual mesh size

steve


----------



## Randoneur (Oct 19, 2011)

What fun is there in not throwing your back out??


----------



## Wade E (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, come on Steve, that would alleviate the need for a Percoset!!! LOL I love anything that can be done with a vacuum pump!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 19, 2011)

Good grief Wade! You are the Admin here! Straight to the corner man....


----------



## Wade E (Oct 19, 2011)

I just took a few Percs 45 minutes ago and cant get myself out of the corner! Just kidding, I do take Percs though especially in the morning due to my back. That or Tylenol 4 or Vicaprofin. Or were you referring to the vacuum pump statement Rich?


----------



## grapeman (Oct 19, 2011)

Both of them Wade! I'm still chuckling to myself over the latter. Pump up the volume!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 19, 2011)

I use the Mity Vac for that, much more finesse over vac control. LOL just kidding all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gave my Mity Vac to my buddy but I guess I should ask for it back now that I think of it as I also gave him a Schucco vacuum pump and full set up afterwards!!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 19, 2011)

That is a great idea. I'll have to keep that in mind for next year if I ger any fresh grapes.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 19, 2011)

I wanted to show you how I was able to get most all of my 1st run using a vacuum pump, without lifting and very little mess.This is a 8'' potable water pipe with holes drilled into it with a strainer bag over it, just place the racking tube inside. Then I take a pitcher and dump into the press without the mess !!

what do you think ?
steve

Neat idea Steve. Just in time for my double batch of Zinfandel and single batch of Nero D'Avola.


----------



## Randoneur (Oct 20, 2011)

All kidding aside - that really is a good idea.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 20, 2011)

Randoneur said:


> All kidding aside - that really is a good idea.



thanks - it really works great!
I really meant to say "Free run using a vacuum pump "
I really enjoy using a vacuum pump verses my back

steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## Tom (Oct 20, 2011)

Steve,
Is that Blueberry? Recipe...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 20, 2011)

that is this year frontenac grapes which I made into 6 gallons of 1st run and 5 gallons of port. I just opened up a 2009 frontenac tonight 1st run and it tastes great!!

steve


----------



## Lurker (Oct 22, 2011)

I use juice. But if i crushed grapes, i would use your system. There is nothing like good old american ingenuity.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 7, 2012)

I just wanted to repost this - considering it is that time of year for making wine from grapes.


----------



## Norske (Feb 24, 2013)

Great idea and thanks for sharing Steve. Will do this on our next batch using our All in one wine pump.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 22, 2013)

Has anyone else tried using this method ??


----------



## Norske (Sep 22, 2013)

Still searching for the 8" potable pipe.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 22, 2013)

I am sure you can use almost anything 
Say a 6'' pipe or a 1 gallon container with holes in it - preferably harder than a milk jug.

I just put 3 - 3' pvc water pipe and it seemed it would work


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 23, 2013)

Glad you bumped this up - I've been wondering how to easily separate free-run from skins. Do you think a standard 4" piece of PVC would work as well?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 23, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> Glad you bumped this up - I've been wondering how to easily separate free-run from skins. Do you think a standard 4" piece of PVC would work as well?



I think if you put 2 of them in the nylon bag should get u by . Best if you could make it more round so you can scape off the skins so more juice can go thru the nylon bag 

I believe I posted the part. # for the nylon bag - but if you need it again - let me know


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 23, 2013)

So, you're not using a "paint strainer" bag then?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 23, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> So, you're not using a "paint strainer" bag then?



No definitely not - this is actually has a micron rating and very durable. I still have my original after 7 years of use. I have a small wooden oar that I will scrape off the skins as I am pulling the first run. I had plenty enough wine this year doing it this way that I made a second run and not even pressed .


----------



## ForzaItalia (Oct 28, 2013)

I separated my free run this year by installing a valve on the bottom of my fermentation barrel and used a strainer on the inside. Worked like a charm. 

Note: pictures are from a rack and return I did this year, not separating free run wine.


----------

